# Prepasted Question



## russbars (Jan 23, 2012)

Started out in the 70's as a paper hanger and I will be hanging some fairly heavy prepasted paper backed vinyl and wanted to know if there is anything new as far as technique with paste.
Haven't hung paper in about 20 years but this is what I used to do. 
1 - Did the dunk in water and book the sheet but was a little messy. Although I found it to be the quickest method
2 - Thinned out clay - roll it on and book sheet. Some papers dried up too quickly.
3 - Thin mixture of cellulose - roll it on and book sheet. Seemed to work for most prepasted papers so that is what I did mostly.

Anything new as far as type of paste being used?

Russ


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I always work off a table and roll on- even water. No dunking for me.
Clears are the way to go- there are different weights but I almost never use clay anymore.
Book sheet. Read instructions..


----------



## russbars (Jan 23, 2012)

I did also use a thinned out mixture of premixed clear but was a little more work wiping down.

Another question. In order to protect the ceiling I used this white paper type easy release masking tape. Can't find it anymore. Any suggestions for keeping glue off the ceiling. Sometimes you just can't get all the glue off the ceiling.

Russ


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Orange core 3m blue and 3" paper


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I always (now) test the paste on the paper. (I got burned adding too much add'l paste four years ago)

My "activator" of choice is 880 (Roman Ultra Clear Pro-880) with water to suit paper.

Why 880 ?

Because it has the longest open time of all pastes. Paste today, hang on Friday (stored in a plastic bag). Literally, you can paste (machine or hand) a whole room, bag it, and still have it not freeze up the next day. (We tease one hanger about pasting liner on Monday and hanging on Wed. I was there when we did it - it was 880 and cellulose mix)

I do NOT use 880 on some porous papers because of it's tendancu to blush, but with PBV it will be fine.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

russbars said:


> I did also use a thinned out mixture of premixed clear but was a little more work wiping down.
> 
> Another question. In order to protect the ceiling I used this white paper type easy release masking tape. Can't find it anymore. Any suggestions for keeping glue off the ceiling. Sometimes you just can't get all the glue off the ceiling.
> 
> Russ


Russ,

I am now using yellow "Crime Scene" tape. About 3 miles of it for $5.00 (exageration). I paste and then put the vinyl tape on the top edge and book so the tape is overlapped the bottom book. HD and Blowes carries it (OK OK it's "caution" tape - some lady hanger had a conniption when I called it Crime Scene tape on the NGPP Face Page)

NOW, you also can BUY the safe release white tape from Richards Distributing. It's their LO1 
http://www.richdistinc.com/?q=node/9

Sold by the 48" LOG that they will cut to order. FANTASTIC tape to protect even silks

give them your business, they are good people.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Im sorry, but that is friggin brilliant! But dont you want it on the top edge?

I think i might have some of that - nothing says touch me like bright yellow Wet paint tape!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

BrushJockey said:


> Im sorry, but that is friggin brilliant! But dont you want it on the top edge?
> 
> I think i might have some of that - nothing says touch me like bright yellow Wet paint tape!


didn't I say the TOP edge ?

I know it's getting late

BTW, not my trick. and now I can't remember who demoed it. It was back in March at what we call March Madness in Springfield MA.

I used to use wax paper, cut to width. But I do not have a band saw, so my edges were ratty


----------



## russbars (Jan 23, 2012)

Great idea with the yellow tape. I did use the roman clear so I guess I'll give that a try again. That white tape I used was 3m 2070 safe release (found an old roll in the basement). The adhesive was like post it note glue. Never pulled paint off the ceiling.

Also what is the going labor rate for a 56 square foot single/double roll.

Once again thanks for the suggestions.
Russ


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

russbars said:


> I did also use a thinned out mixture of premixed clear but was a little more work wiping down.
> 
> Another question. In order to protect the ceiling I used this white paper type easy release masking tape. Can't find it anymore. Any suggestions for keeping glue off the ceiling. Sometimes you just can't get all the glue off the ceiling.
> 
> Russ


 
 20 years ago ,maybe, now it is paste or adhesive

Just say *NO* to glue


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

russbars said:


> Great idea with the yellow tape. I did use the roman clear so I guess I'll give that a try again. That white tape I used was 3m 2070 safe release (found an old roll in the basement). The adhesive was like post it note glue. Never pulled paint off the ceiling.
> 
> Also what is the going labor rate for a 56 square foot single/double roll.
> 
> ...


 
Anybody who hangs would answer that ? differently. To many variables


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

russbars said:


> I did use the roman clear


which one ? 880 or 838 ?



> Also what is the going labor rate for a 56 square foot single/double roll.


kind of like asking a painter what is the going rate to apply a gallon of paint


----------



## russbars (Jan 23, 2012)

There was only one roman clear adhesive back in the day. What is the difference between the two?

As far as roll price hangers did charge by the roll. I thought it was kind of ridiculous but that’s how it was done in the stone age up here in NJ. I was just curious.

Russ


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

You remember that ONE Roman adhesive back prior to 1989? I swore off (at) Roman because of it.

However in 1990 +/-, Jerry Russo bought the company and got a GREAT chemist in, forgive me for forgetting his name (Mel?), They turned the company around.

the major differences between the two is that 880 has a wicked long open time, 838 is better than others, but not as long as 880. It also takes a long time to wet out the heavily inked goods. 838 wets out quicker (shorter booking time)

People have complained about a qazillion tiny bubbles when using 880 on comercial vinyl over a seald surface, not with 838.

880 has been know to blush or stain when used on some non-wovens and some "brit-pulps" Not an everyday occurrence but enough to give me fear. I have not had staining issues with 838.

880 thinned makes a superior activator for prepasteds. 838 not so good.

those are just the highlights, there are many other differences, but my fingers are getting sore.


----------



## russbars (Jan 23, 2012)

I stopped using roman clear around the early 90's and stuck with cellulose. I'll give the 880 a try.

How much do you thin out the 880 to be used as an activator? 50/50?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

all depends on how much paste in on the prepasted. all i can say is "real soupy"

there was once one that even 10% 880 was too much. Ya gotta play it by ear.


----------

